# Feederrute zum Grundangeln



## ZanderPassion (27. August 2014)

Moin Moin liebe Boardies |wavey:

Ich habe letztens erfahren dass sich für das Köderfischangeln am Grund eine Feederrute eignet! Meine Frage: Stimmt das? 
Wenn ja, welche Firma stellt Taschengeldfreundliche und gute Ruten her?  Vielleicht kennt ihr ja sogar ein spezielles Modell mit dem ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habt! 

Freue mich über jede Antwort :vik:


----------



## grubenreiner (27. August 2014)

*AW: Feederrute zum Grundangeln*

Im Fluß: absolut.
Im See: nur bedingt.

Im Fluß hat man mit der Feederrute eine gute sensible Bißanzeige, auch auf Zander und Co.
Im Stillwasser sind Zander meist zu sensibel für die Feederrute, da kann sie dann höchstens als normale Grundrute verwenden. Durch die vielen kleinen Ringe ist aber der Reibungswiderstand höher und das ganze wird unsensibler. 
Prinzipiell kann man auch eine Posenmontage an eine Feederrute dran machen, es wird aber nie ganz ideal sein und immer ein Kompromiss bleiben.

Welche Fische und in welchem Gewässer willst du denn hauptsächlich so angeln? Dann kann man bessere Tipps geben.


----------



## ZanderPassion (27. August 2014)

*AW: Feederrute zum Grundangeln*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Im Fluß: absolut.
> Im See: nur bedingt.
> 
> Im Fluß hat man mit der Feederrute eine gute sensible Bißanzeige, auch auf Zander und Co.
> ...



Okay! Alles klar  
Ich wollte im Fließgewässer mit mäßiger Strömung fischen (Stör) und vorraussichtlich mit Köfis den Zandern nachstellen. 
Also erfolgt die Bisserkennung nur durch das Beobachten der Rutenspitze?


----------



## Dsrwinmag (28. August 2014)

*AW: Feederrute zum Grundangeln*

Beim Grundangeln auf Zander, egal ob Still- oder Fließgewässer, interessiert mich die Rutenspitze als Bissanzeige herzlich wenig. (Ledger Stem, Delkim, offener Schnurfangbügel)
In diesem Fall mache ich mir nur das geeignete Wurfgewicht der Feeder zunutze, um 100g Laufblei plus Köfi an gewünschte Stelle zu befördern. 
Ohne Vibrationsbissanzeiger hängt man eben ein Knicklicht in die Schnur. 
Bei Strömung schlauft man die Schnur in einen Run Clip, bzw. Gummi am Rutenblank.
Hat man es mit unvorsichtigen Fischen zu tun, kann auch ein butterweicher Freilauf ausreichend sein.

Wie grubenreiner schon anmerkte, kann man eine Feeder auch als normale Grundrute verwenden.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dsrwinmag


----------



## ZanderPassion (28. August 2014)

*AW: Feederrute zum Grundangeln*



Dsrwinmag schrieb:


> Beim Grundangeln auf Zander, egal ob Still- oder Fließgewässer, interessiert mich die Rutenspitze als Bissanzeige herzlich wenig. (Ledger Stem, Delkim, offener Schnurfangbügel)
> In diesem Fall mache ich mir nur das geeignete Wurfgewicht der Feeder zunutze, um 100g Laufblei plus Köfi an gewünschte Stelle zu befördern.
> Ohne Vibrationsbissanzeiger hängt man eben ein Knicklicht in die Schnur.
> Bei Strömung schlauft man die Schnur in einen Run Clip, bzw. Gummi am Rutenblank.
> ...



Okay! Jetzt hast du ja so einiges an Begriffen rausgehauen mit denen ich nicht  sehr viel anfangen kann  (liegt wahrscheinlich am kleinem budget und wenig Erfahrung beim stationären Angeln) 
Aber an die Methode mit dem Gummiband hatte ich auch gedacht. 
Machst du es so dass du den Bügel auf lässt, ein knicklicht (zum Beispiel im Ü-Ei) In die schnur vor'm Bügel hängst, und die Schnur unter das Gummi klemmst? 
Danke für die Antwort schonmal !
Liebe Grüße


----------



## patricka1982 (28. August 2014)

*AW: Feederrute zum Grundangeln*

So würde ich es auch machen!

ich hab ne Heavyfeeder und angele damit auf Zander Aal und Wels mit Köfi...durch das hohe Wurfgewicht passt das...


----------



## Dsrwinmag (28. August 2014)

*AW: Feederrute zum Grundangeln*

Genau. 

Ein Ledger Stem hält einem die Schnur vom Untergrund fern und gewährleistet, mit entsprechend schwerem Blei, ein Abziehen mit sehr geringem Widerstand.
https://www.google.de/search?q=ledger+Stem&client=firefox-a&hs=UM0&rls=org.mozilla:defficial&channel=sb&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=mRz_U_6LG9Oa0QWg54GQBQ&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=1600&bih=777

Ein Delkim ist ein bewährter High End-Bissanzeiger mit Vibrationalarm, der funktioniert auch mit offenem Rollenbügel.
http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Delkim-TXI-Plus-3x-Bite-Alarms-1x-Receiver-Set_1840.html


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dsrwinmag


----------



## Riesenangler (28. August 2014)

*AW: Feederrute zum Grundangeln*

Und hier mal ein Taschengeldfreundlicher Rutentipp.
  Ich kann dir in diesem fall nur die Browning Ambition Serie ans Herz legen. Das ist die Einsteigerserie von Browning. Eben nichts besonderes, dafür preiswert, robust und zuverlässig.  Kein Hightech-Teil, aber schon im Netz ab etwa 25 Euro, häufig sogar günstiger zu haben. Damit machst du fürs erste nichts verkehrt. Und wenn dir die Feederei nicht zusagen sollte, dann tuts nicht so weh, als wie wenn du dir eine teurere Rute gekauft hättest.


----------



## Kaprifischer1973 (28. August 2014)

*AW: Feederrute zum Grundangeln*

Mit der Feeder und Köfi auf Zander funktioniert hervorragend.
Habe das einigemale am Ebro praktiziert.

Hatte da irgend eine Sänger Heavy Feeder.

Dazu eine Freilaufrolle und fertig.


----------



## patricka1982 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Feederrute zum Grundangeln*

Ich hab die Sänger Startec 2 Heavy Feeder bis 150gr Wurfgewicht...jetzt seit 2 Jahren...bekommt man im Netz manchmal schon unter 20 € neu wenn man Glück hat und ich sags mal so meine hat sogar Platten an der Nordsee mitgemacht...

Bisher hatte ich damit alls dran von Karpfen bis Zander und am Rhein letztes Jahr sogar 3 Wallerchen...

Preiswert aber meiner Meinung nach sensationell...


----------

